# TPF DC Meetup II pics



## jocose (Jan 8, 2006)

Yesterday, JonMikal, Kelox, and I met up at Foggy Bottom in DC, walked over to the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, walked around that building (including going on the rooftop terrace), then on into Georgetown, over to Dupont Cirlce, down to the White House, and finally ending at the Ronald Reagan Something Something Building, where Kelox and I hopped on the Metro and went home.

For those who will be here for the big Meetup, here's a preview, for those straddling the fence, here's something to tempt you, and for you not coming, here's what you are missing.

Enjoy!

Here's the Watergate, famous for Tricky Dick's antics







Kelox taking a picture of some weird sculpture






JonMikal taking what I'm sure will turn out to be an awesome picture






Medical Emergency at the Kennedy Center






Slacker






chandelier inside the Kennedy Center






Obligatory group shot: (l to r) Kelox, JonMikal, Jo Cose






JonMikal taking a pic of Kelox






Patriotic Reflections






Perspective






JonMikal the Rule Breaker






Kelox's idea






Kelox posin'






¿Who is JonMikal?






JonMikal peeking into the restaurant






The National Cathedral






Almost the TPF Mascot






I thought it was a cool pic...that's all






more reflections






A Fixture






Another Group Shot






peeping Jon...I mean Peeping Tom






An awesome sky






Hot Bricks






A smokestack






A Sunset






JonMikal and Kelox on their way to meet Regan






JonMikal's Damien impression






JonMikal.....*Jo Cose shakes his head in disgust...but still manages to get the shot*






Some Tail light streaks in Dupont






A Bench in Dupont Circle






The Reagan Building


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 8, 2006)

I absolutely love the group shot of yall on the couch!! great photos.  JonMikal seemed to have fun, peeping Tom and then looking up MM's skirt... LMAO!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast!
Awesome pics, Jo!!! The "perspective" one is just wow! :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Jan 8, 2006)

Great shots!!!!! Spot on!!!!!


----------



## jocose (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Looks like you guys had a blast!
> Awesome pics, Jo!!! The "perspective" one is just wow! :mrgreen:




Thanks.  JonMikal kept saying, "Take it while the kid's in the shot, take while the kid's in the shot."  I had already taken though


----------



## jocose (Jan 8, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I absolutely love the group shot of yall on the couch!! great photos.  *JonMikal seemed to have fun*, peeping Tom and then looking up MM's skirt... LMAO!!




Oh, yea he did...lots of fun...one might say too much fun!


----------



## jocose (Jan 8, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Great shots!!!!! Spot on!!!!!




erm....thanks.

Where's yours?


----------



## kelox (Jan 8, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> erm....thanks.
> 
> Where's yours?


Working on them as I type. I got to get on the road to richmond though in a few. Hope my hotel room has braodband.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 8, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Great shots!!!!! *Spot on*!!!!!


 
:lmao:  (inside joke)

didn't have anything good? whatevah!

we did have a blast! it was a pleasure meeting Ken, who recently returned from Iraq. 

i trying to get my pics finished....just started working on them a few minutes ago.


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

Can't WAIT to see the rest of your shots! WHAT A GREAT SERIES!!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great pics guys.  Looks like ya'll had a good time.

Kelox, you look extremely familiar.  We may have crossed paths at some time.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 8, 2006)

These are great Jocose!  I'm sorry I had to miss it 
We'll meet up again soon, maybe in Baltimore


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 8, 2006)

btw...Perspective is awesome!


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok y'all...keep postin up the awesome pics...I've decided to try and convince the boyfriend we need to take a trip to DC.  The better the pics (he loooves architecture) the better my chance!


----------



## Alison (Jan 8, 2006)

What a fantastic series. We're hoping ot make it to DC for the meetup and it will be great to have some seasoned guides to show us around. I tried to pick a favorite and I just can't, you've got so many outstanding ones! Thank you for posting the fun people shots as well, it's like I was there!


----------



## Calliope (Jan 8, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> JonMikal.....*Jo Cose shakes his head in disgust...but still manages to get the shot*


 


			
				jocose said:
			
		

> Oh, yea he did...lots of fun...one might say too much fun!


 
:er:   Looks like I will be accompanying JonMikal in future DC visits.


----------



## Chase (Jan 8, 2006)

Man, ok, I realllllllllllllly want to go there now....


----------



## terri (Jan 8, 2006)

Wonderful shots!  I enjoyed them all. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone else's! :thumbup:


----------



## jocose (Jan 8, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Wonderful shots!  I enjoyed them all.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's! :thumbup:



Yea...where are JM's and Kelox's???


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 8, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Yea...where are JM's and Kelox's???


 
i had another inside joke for this too, but i'll restrain.


----------



## Aoide (Jan 8, 2006)

These are so great.  I love seeing people in action.  I wish, I wish I could go to DC.  Maybe I need to start buying lottery tickets or something.  Can't wait to see the other ones!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 8, 2006)

no one else got any pics?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 8, 2006)

sorry for the delay. i had nearly 200 shots to sort through and still have tons more, but didn't want to load you guys up. i didn't focus too much on landscape as you'll see. to be honest it's a wonder i have much of anything from all the fun and laughter. 

jocose is action:






reflecting pool outside the Kennedy Center:






you know me and my peace sign reflections. thanks to the dc fire department:






hmmmmm, you've seen this before  






fun with a mirror:






Ken in action:











i was trying to catch the monument in the vase, i guess you can see it. as soon as i brought this up, i saw the silhouette of a famous rocker (deceased) in the flower to the right....can you guess?






jocose on the Kennedy Center roof:






i didn't get the kid :er: 






the thinker:






Nikon or Minolta??? :mrgreen: check out the tilt jo :lmao: 





i bet i shot 100 reflections yesterday...






friends






back outside now. this is for Linda  she loves trees:






a few shots from a canal that runs along the foot of Georgetown:
















hey Corry, does Woody spend weekends in dc?






it's just a mouse jo :mrgreen: 






now i don't know why Ken's smiling, but i hope it has nothing to do with the placement of his hand :shock: 






jo taking in the view:






more reflections:
















a gentleman and his dog:






the sky was beautiful:






Georgetown:






jo's bench:






a walkway in the Ronald Reagan building:






these pics are just a hint of the comradery developing between us. join us next time!


----------



## Aoide (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow JonMikal.  Some amazing shots (as always).  I can't even pick out a favorite.  There are too many!


----------



## jocose (Jan 8, 2006)

JM, great capture of me humping that pole in the Kennedy Center...I appreciate that.

Ken, since i got JM and Ms. Monroe, and JonMikal got you with your hand on my...erm...ass (it felt good though), I guess it's only fair for you to post the pic of me scratching!

Good job Jon!


----------



## kelox (Jan 8, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Great pics guys.  Looks like ya'll had a good time.
> 
> Kelox, you look extremely familiar.  We may have crossed paths at some time.


We may have bro, we may have.


----------



## kelox (Jan 8, 2006)

Alright folks, here are just a few of mine.
First three are of a fire truck that showed up while we were at the Kennedy Center;















Next we have a fountain;





now for my attempt at a JonMikal shot of the pool;





one of a Bust of JFK;





wall art outside the Kennedy Center;





and finally a tree for Linda;





Let me know what you all think; good, bad, or otherwise.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 8, 2006)

I want to see the one of Jo scratching his butt!


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hey Corry, does Woody spend weekends in dc?



I KNEW HE WAS CHEATING ON ME!!!


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I want to see the one of Jo scratching his butt!




erm...I don't remember anything about scratching my BUTT....


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I KNEW HE WAS CHEATING ON ME!!!




He's such a slut...but hey, at least he's seeing the world!


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

Kelox,

Their great!  Where are the rest?  Come on dude!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

>





			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

>


 
Cool pix all of you, and Kelox: I sooooo want to see the outcome of these 'shenanigans!'  No wonder that woman in the background gave you the funny looks...!


----------



## Calliope (Jan 9, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> and finally a tree for *Linda*;


 
:hug:: Awww...  thank you!  I get a tree from both you & JonMikal - I feel so special!

Great photos everyone!  Looks like you all had fun - but I still think ya'll might need a chaperone so expect me in the future


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 9, 2006)

Many good ones to pick!
Great to see you all, again! :thumbsup:


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast. Wish I could have been there this weekend. Being I work at the Foggy Bottom area, a lot of the shots you took are in my collection which is kinda cool to see them from someone else. See you guys at what ever next meet up we put together.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Looks like you guys had a blast. Wish I could have been there this weekend. Being I work at the Foggy Bottom area, a lot of the shots you took are in my collection which is kinda cool to see them from someone else. See you guys at what ever next meet up we put together.
> 
> Scott


 
I think that ClarinetJWD wants to do one this weekend when he gets back from Tehxus...but I'll be in Philly, so I'll have to let you kids have all the fun :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

Ken - my favs are the rear shot of the pumper truck (guages) and the art wall! nice work. now post the rest!!!

did those donuts make it home?


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Ken - my favs are the rear shot of the pumper truck (guages) and the art wall! nice work. now post the rest!!!
> 
> did those donuts make it home?


 
Kriiiissssspppppyyyyyy KKKKKrrrrreeeeemmmmmeeee


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Kriiiissssspppppyyyyyy KKKKKrrrrreeeeemmmmmeeee


 
no readily accessible restrooms , but the best donut in town :lmao:


----------



## kelox (Jan 9, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Ken - my favs are the rear shot of the pumper truck (guages) and the art wall! nice work. now post the rest!!!
> 
> did those donuts make it home?


I had to do a little work last night, come on. 
Yes they did, and I've been the only one to eat them, which is wierd because my little girl loves anything I normally want to eat myself.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I had to do a little work last night, come on.
> Yes they did, and I've been the only one to eat them, which is wierd because my little girl loves anything I normally want to eat myself.


 
don't forget the pic of jo and his jewels :mrgreen:


----------



## afghanjohn (Jan 9, 2006)

Great job on all the photographs! I live in Northern Virginia. Maybe one of these days I can join you.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 9, 2006)

These are so great!  (Love the mirror shot with JM standing with crossed legs.  Wish it was so easy for all of us!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 9, 2006)

ya'll look like you had a great time....wish we could all have been there hiding out, and snapping of all ya'll without you knowing it...

great shots guys..cant pick a single one better than others... love the perspective shot...but love the canal shots too...

great job.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 9, 2006)

I like everyone's pics!!! Looks like everyone had so much fun! I like the one of dad laying on the steps with the damien impression.

Maybe I can come next time everyone meets up in DC!!

Great pictures everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I had to do a little work last night, come on.


 
OK, you are forgiven ... but only for so long...!
Now I want to see what you photographed when you took this one here:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jocose*
_




_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JonMikal*
_



_



Lemme see! Lemme see!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Ken, since i got JM and Ms. Monroe, and JonMikal got you with your hand on my...erm...ass (it felt good though), I guess it's only fair for you to post the pic of me scratching!
> Good job Jon!


 
I guess I just ASSumed it was your butt you were scratching! LOL


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I guess I just ASSumed it was your butt you were scratching! LOL


 
erm... JonMikal says it all:



			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> don't forget the pic of jo and his jewels :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL...I wish I could've been there...  Nice pics everyone!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Thanks. JonMikal kept saying, "*Take it while the kid's in the shot, take while the kid's in the shot*." I had already taken though


 
whatevah, i was hollering this while you were _trying_ to figure out how to get the pic of me on the railing.


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> whatevah, i was hollering this while you were _trying_ to figure out how to get the pic of me on the railing.


 
What?  Just cuz I have 5 pics of you on the rail?


----------



## ferny (Jan 9, 2006)

I noticed Jon tends to have his legs crossed and was going to ask if he really needed the toilet. In the next few photos my question was answered.


----------



## kelox (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, a couple more.
Sir, I said I don't have any spare change, now get your hand out of my pocket!!!!





Ahhh, a beautiful flower.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

the flower turned out AWESOME! :hail: 
spot on Ken!!!!!


----------



## TheCanonMan (Jan 10, 2006)

Cool set


----------



## kelox (Jan 10, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> the flower turned out AWESOME! :hail:
> spot on Ken!!!!!


Thanks? (inside joke people)


----------



## kelox (Jan 10, 2006)

TheCanonMan said:
			
		

> Cool set


Thanks CanonMan.


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

Kelox,

Where the hell are the rest of the pictures????


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 10, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Kelox,
> 
> Where the hell are the rest of the pictures????


 
i thought you were meeting up with mycameraeye tonight???


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

I did.  I'm downloading the pictures now...should be up by tomorrow.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 10, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I did. I'm downloading the pictures now...should be up by tomorrow.


 
jefferson?


----------



## kelox (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is one of jocose






and one of a wall lamp


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 10, 2006)

cool reflection Ken. :thumbup:


----------



## jocose (Jan 11, 2006)

Good eye, Ken!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2006)

So that is the photo you took up that mirror? The one that I had soooooo asked to see and no one ever replied to my pleas? Only did you post that picture?


----------



## jocose (Jan 11, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> So that is the photo you took up that mirror? The one that I had soooooo asked to see and no one ever replied to my pleas? Only did you post that picture?


 
methinks that that is indeed the picture m'lady requested to be posted


----------



## kelox (Jan 11, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> So that is the photo you took up that mirror? The one that I had soooooo asked to see and no one ever replied to my pleas? Only did you post that picture?


It is the one you asked to see. Sorry it took so long getting it up here.


----------



## kelox (Jan 11, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> cool reflection Ken. :thumbup:


Thanks JM


----------



## kelox (Jan 11, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Good eye, Ken!


Only one good eye? What do you think is wrong with the other one?


----------



## jocose (Jan 11, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Only one good eye? What do you think is wrong with the other one?


 
Hey that was my joke...or "thank God, cuz it's the only one I got"


----------

